# New here



## Agent86

Hi,
I've made it here by a recommendation from a friend of mine.
I'm not really having any issues with my marriage, just looking for a new home to post my thoughts and advice.

Agent86


----------



## bobert

Agent86 said:


> I'm not really having any issues with my marriage


You sure about that? You say you're not having any issues with your marriage, then said this on another thread... 



Agent86 said:


> My wife removed sex from the relationship once the kid came, 13 years later and we haven't had sex in 3 years, fun times but I can't and won't leave so I sit and stew and give her the power


Sounds like (at least) three problems to me. Why do you think you cannot leave? Why should you live in a "marriage" like this?


----------



## Tdbo

Hello. Welcome aboard.
You know your own situation.
Feel free to share as you deem appropriate.


----------



## MattMatt

*Moderator Warning:-* @Agent86 attacking people who were trying to help you is not a good idea. And yes, this is a warning about your future behaviour.


----------



## Agent86

good bye

Matt Matt, I was bullied from the first post and you as a mod should stick up for the bullying not for the regulars, publicly warning me, a new comer on my own thread for doing nothing, really?


----------



## Agent86

This wasn't a thread about any issues, it is in the intro forum and as such posts should be ON TOPIC and as such Bobert has yet to post ONE ON TOPIC post


----------



## hubbyintrubby

I really don't see anybody bullying anybody else. I see some conflicting statements made by @Agent86 and @bobert trying to get to the bottom of them. 

Nothing more.


----------



## MattMatt

Agent86 said:


> good bye
> 
> Matt Matt, I was bullied from the first post and you as a mod should stick up for the bullying not for the regulars, publicly warning me, a new comer on my own thread for doing nothing, really?


You were the one who was doing the bullying, not Bobert.

All Bobert and other members were doing was reaching out to you to offer their valuable personal insight into marital and relationship difficulties.

Just chill, calm down and allow others to help you, please?


----------

